# Blocks today



## Jvaldez (Oct 6, 2016)

I am in King Of Prussia PA outside of Philly and I did not see any blocks become available last night I clecked from 10-11 at 12 , 4 am and now. Did I miss something? Been driving since Aug


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

It happens everywhere due to any number of reasons. Sorry that's not more specific but that's how this job is.


----------

